# How to tell difference between urine and spraying?



## sncorral (Feb 27, 2005)

I have two cats.1 male and 1 female.The male is 1 yr old and the female is 5 mo. old.Ever since I got her his urine (I think) is 10 times stronger!Is he marking the litterbox or does he maybe have a UTI?It is so strong that I have to change the litterbox IMMEDIATLEY after he goes or the house will stink for hours!Please help!It is becoming a major problem in my household!We also notice our kids clothes have the same smell to them? As well as inside the closets!It is a nausiating smell!Please anyone,help us!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Is he neutered? Intact male cat's urine smells much stronger than neutered. Spraying technically is done outside the litterbox...a small amount of urine sprayed on to a vertical surface about cat height above the ground. But cats also squirt a little into the litterbox, too, to mark it as "theirs".


----------



## sncorral (Feb 27, 2005)

In fact I was going to get him neutered very soon.The vets office told me that probably wont cut down on the smell though.Does spraying leave a wet spot or a mist?I have found wet spots on my kids' clothes.He also pooped in the same spot.Im so confused.Thanks for answering so quickly I really appreciate it!He also does it on the carpet 8O !


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There's a sticky at the top of this section about urine problems, also articles at this website: http://www.littlebigcat.com might help. Sorry, but gotta log off.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, I'm back. First of all, I hope the little girl is spayed, or you're going to be grandparents of a cat family the first time she comes into heat, which could be any day now.

You'd best confine the little guy until his behavior is resolved. I suspect he's probably been marking his territory since the new cat showed up. You have to find each and every one of the spots, and clean them with a special enzyme urine cleaner, sold in pet stores. Household cleaner will not work. Follow the instructions religiously. There are special light sold which make urine flouresce (sp?), you probably need one of those if you don't know where they all are.

Then when you reintroduce him into his territory, make the spots where he urinated places he will not want to repeat. Cats do not urinate where they live. So make those places part of his living space. Play with toys there. Feed there. Treats there. Bedding there. All activities he would not associate with litterbox. Make sure the litterboxes are adequate. Adequate quantity, location, access, size, type of litter.

Good luck. It's a lot of work, but should be better after he's fixed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I just read your post about kneading and discovered you have a covered litterbox. You might want to get an open box. Many cats don't like covered. And with two cats, you should have three boxes. (At least until the problems are resolved).


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Get laundry baskets that have tops on them...
and keep the kids closets closed...

Sounds as if he likes peeing on the laundry.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

For the cat-sprayed-children-clothing.......
try White Vinegar in your load of laundry
---This should get the foul smell out...


----------



## sncorral (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi thanks everyone for all the info.I have had two litterboxs when I first got my female,because I knew it would be best.One was the covered one that I have now and the other was an opened litterbox.They did not use the open litterbox at all!I have no idea why.They were right next to eachother and I would even pick my cat up and place them in it,but they would run out of it and use the other one?? Any suggestions as to why this is?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Sounds like they perfer the covered box. Can you get a cover for your open box and try it out? Cats can be very particular about the type of box they'll use, the type of litter, etc. Since you know they like the one covered box, that's proabably why they refuse to use the open one.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Kitty's Mom said:


> Can you get a cover for your open box and try it out?


You could just cut off one end of a suitably-size cardboard box and a doorway on one end and put that over the open box to simulate a covered litter box. No need to buy one just for a trial run. Cats don't care whether their stuff is cardboard or genuine plastic. :wink: Well, I take that back, mine prefer cardboard. :wink:


----------



## sncorral (Feb 27, 2005)

I LOVE that idea timmskitties! :love2 I never would have thought of that. And if they are ok with that I will then go buy the lid for it.Thanks for the idea.Thanks for the advice as well kitty's mom!


----------

